# strange happenings...



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello all. I have done several hours of searching already and I can't seem to find an answer. I'll take a pic with my macro lens tomorrow but here's the deal...

I bought an anemone and a frag last weekend. A couple of days later I noticed a tiny (2mm) anemone looking thing hanging on the back wall of the tank. I sucked it out with a turkey baster, searched the tank and didn't find anything else. Today I noticed a LOT of little things stuck to the glass. They are clear/brown, with two arms/tentacles about 1-2 mm long. look like tiny V's everywhere. They are stuck on the glass pretty good too. Any idea what that is?

THX!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i assume this is a small anemone which you got with the frag or somehow it was attached to the big one.
It happens 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Could they be stomatella snails? They're brown/translucent and have 2 antenna.
Google it to see what i'm talking about.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Can Aptasia spread that fast??


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

it's hard to describe but there is no body. just a spot on glas with two 1-2 mm arm-like things growing out of it. the spot is just that, a spot. a point where the two arms meet, and where it attaches to the glass.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

they are like little V's with the base of the v stuck to the glass. they are also smaller than this v


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

It could be just a type of algie that is growing and an amazing coincidence.

I get hair algie like you are describing all the time over my glass, but a quick clean and it's all gone.

A picture would help a lot


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Got a pic... Algae?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I could be wrong but isn't that a diatom bloom? Or is it a type of green algae?

picture of a diatom...

http://cumuseum.colorado.edu/Research/Objects/Images/aug09_diatom500.jpg


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I think diatoms are a lot smaller than that.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It looks like algae. I got something like it once, but it was in fresh water.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks like green hair algae. I had some of that on my sump glass. I sent my mexican turbo loose on it and it was all gone the next day.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with hair algae. Individual diatoms are microscopic.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+2 with algae.


----------

